# [Hardware]Portatil totalmente soportado por linux

## g0su

Hola!

Gente necesito comprar un portatil nuevo, puesto que para el diplomarbait(proyecto) necesito usar windows para las aplicaciones de hardware y simulacion(vhdl y demas). 

El asunto es que actualmente dispongo de un powerbook g4 que no va cara luz con el virtual pc, entonces busco un nuevo portatil que pueda desde linux con vmware poder emular las aplicaciones, y me gustaria que estubiera mejor soportado que mi actual portatil que no soporta ni la suspensio, ni la grafica, ciertos codecs de video, flash, emuladores de windows etc...(bueno todo lo que es comercial no tiene soporte).

Lo que necesito es lo siguiente: 14" o 15", menos de 2'5Kg, 3 horas y media reales de duración, 1GB de ram, grafica con memoria dedicada(al usar mac osx me he acostumbrado demasiado al expose y derivados), camara para videoconferencia y el micro me da lo mismo: turion o centrino. Esto seria el hardware que necesitaria y que estubiera totalmente soportado en linux.

Presupuesto: 1200 euros apurando apurando

Un saludo

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues no tengo ni idea sobre portatiles, el que tengo va a 333 Mhz y se recalienta, pero si puedes instalar linux en powerbook seguramente podrás instalar qemu y si puedes instalarlo cuenta con que no necesitaras vmware para nada, en mi amd64 tira como una bala, pruebalo y si necesitas ayuda para configurarlo por aqui andamos.

----------

## pacho2

Yo tengo un Asus Z92J, soporta todo salvo la webcam  :Sad:  (hasta hiberna  :Wink: ).

Lo normal es que esté bien soportado, por el precio que pones hoy día intentaría buscar un portátil con 2GB de RAM (aunque lo veas excesivo, es muy de agradecer  :Wink: ). Por supuesto, que tenga tarjeta nvidia (y con eso ya prácticamente te aseguras que va a funcionar   :Cool:  )

No es por hacer publicidad, pero en Media-Markt suelen tener ofertas interesantes  :Wink: 

Y, aunque parezca una tontería, ve a mirar los portátiles y fíjate en cosas como el acabado, la calidad de los plásticos y de las bisagras; y no compres un Airis  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## artic

Hola ,mi portatil esta 100% soportado en linux ,un toshiba satellite a80,pero aun asi te recomiendo que te pases por pccoste o pcbox y te lo hagas a la carta.Ademas de salirte mas barato,vienen con linux preinstalado,con lo que supongo que seran 100% compatibles.Los barebones de centrino con nvidia es una buena eleccion ,DDR2 que ahorra un 35% de bateria respecto a su antecesora  ,ademas traen lectora 5 en 1 ,WIFI ,TDT,bluetooth,cam,etc.... y el precio esta dentro de tu presupesto.Lo que  estaria bien seria meterle el disco duro de 7200 rpm,aunque estan por las nubes.

Salu2

----------

## artic

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Yo tengo un Asus Z92J, soporta todo salvo la webcam  (hasta hiberna ).
> 
> Lo normal es que esté bien soportado, por el precio que pones hoy día intentaría buscar un portátil con 2GB de RAM (aunque lo veas excesivo, es muy de agradecer ). Por supuesto, que tenga tarjeta nvidia (y con eso ya prácticamente te aseguras que va a funcionar   )
> 
> No es por hacer publicidad, pero en Media-Markt suelen tener ofertas interesantes 
> ...

 

Los portatiles de Asus son lo mejores para mi modesta opinion ,pero su precio es deshorbitado con unas prestaciones dignas.

Los nuevos portatiles de apple (MaCBooK) tienen precisamente problemas con los plasticos que pierden su color y el fabricante no se hace cargo de su garantia (aun por encima de ser muy caros),aunque si me regalaran el macbook pro de 17'' ........... no le decia q no......

----------

## Ark del KAOS

http://www.linux-laptop.net/

Esta web está para algo  :Wink: 

----------

## g0su

Gracias por contestar.

En principio el que mas me gusta es el asus a8jc, pero la camara no esta soportada -> http://www.willempen.org/asus-a8jc-on-linux/

Ark del KAOS buscame el mac book pro o el mac book o maquinas nuevas, no estan ahun por eso pregunte en los foros, he buscado en google pero no encuentro sobre todos los portatiles que me interesan.

Por cierto, el mac book pro tiene buen soporte? esa ati x1600 tiene soporte digno? lo digo porque me lo pueden traer para navidad por menos de 1400 euros  :Very Happy: . He buscado y dicen que el driver libre no pero que el propietario de ati si... pro ya sabemos como son los propietarios de ati...

Un saludo!

----------

## Ark del KAOS

g0su, te reconozco que generalmente tienes razón en cuanto a que esa página tarda bastante en actualizarse...pero sobre el macbook hay un tuto para gentoo, recién lo he mirado: http://bbbart.ulyssis.be/gentoomacbook/

Generalmente para hacerte una idea te viene bastante bien, ya que un portátil no deja de ser "piezas de hardware"

Si encuentras "el mismo" en una versión anterior, y ves como se lo montan para que funcione, luego solo tienes que buscar las diferencias de hardware entre uno y otro...y ver si sigue siendo compatible.

----------

## artic

 *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   

> http://www.linux-laptop.net/
> 
> Esta web está para algo 

 

Bueno ,sirve como orientacion .Mi portatil hace meses que soporta la lectora de tarjetas y segun las diferentes referencias hacia el ninguna lo soporta y ademas llegan a afirmar que nunca se soportara,con lo cual da lugar a confusiones,por no hablar de muchos otros aspectos del hardware bastante equivocos.Tambien es bastante equivoco el soporte de distribuciones ,ya que segun los usuarios de esa pagina que han escrito sobre mi portatil es imposible hacer una instalacion desde 0 de debian.

salu2

----------

## pacho2

Bueno, los portátiles Asus últimamente están bastante baratos (o al menos hace 8 meses sí, que es cuando lo compré :-/), supongo que depende de que tengas o no suerte  :Smile: 

También les he echado el ojo a un portátil Samsung que tenían en Media-Mark, los que he visto tienen pinta de estar bien fabricados  :Smile: 

En concreto, le he echado el ojo a este, del mediamarkt de Asturias (lo cual no quiere decir que lo vaya a comprar, yo no compro nada hasta que no reviente lo que tengo xD):

http://files.myopera.com/pacho/files/folleto_2.jpg

Por tu perfil veo que eres de Valencia, he visto que el portátil que tienen en los dos media-markts que aparecen en la página es el mismo

Saludos

----------

## vai777

Yo tengo un HP NC6400, acpi es un poco porculero de hacer funcionar, por el resto genial.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Hola, Fujitsu-Amilo si1520 RAM-1G HD-120G core-duo t2400 1.298 (TFT-12") pero tienes uno igual con 15,4" 

He posteado un pequeño HOWTO de la instalacion (todavia no lo he terminado) pero va genial, incluido el  lector de tarjetas.

----------

## artic

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Bueno, los portátiles Asus últimamente están bastante baratos (o al menos hace 8 meses sí, que es cuando lo compré :-/), supongo que depende de que tengas o no suerte 
> 
> También les he echado el ojo a un portátil Samsung que tenían en Media-Mark, los que he visto tienen pinta de estar bien fabricados 
> 
> En concreto, le he echado el ojo a este, del mediamarkt de Asturias (lo cual no quiere decir que lo vaya a comprar, yo no compro nada hasta que no reviente lo que tengo xD):
> ...

 

El precio es muy competitivo ,pero no trae lectora de tarjetas,ni bluetooth,ni camara,ni sintonizador TDT,aun asi esta muy bien.

Otro aspecto molesto es pq narices te meten el dichoso xp home edition,no podrian dar opcion a descontarlo del precio y no instalartelo?????.

salu2

----------

## Cyberstudio

IBM Thinkpad T40 2373-RU1:

Pentium-m 1.6, 512 ram (la mia tiene 2GB), 80gb disco duro, Wireless, Bluetooth, irda, gravadora, etc etc.

Mi opinion por experiencias anteriores con laptops de otras marcas (Como algunas HP o Acer) es que las thinkpad son de lejos las mejores laptops para correr linux. Incluso algunos gurus de linux como alan cox usan thinkpad's. Todo esta soportado, y con drivers abiertos de calidad. No tienes que recurrir al codigo propietario para nada:

Wireless -> Madwifi-ng. Exelente calidad, nunca me dan error compilando y funcionan exelentemente bien.

bluetooth -> Bluez

Mobility 9000 -> El driver open source funciona bien con aceleracion 3d y todo.

ACPI -> Modulo "ibm-acpi" que tiene el kernel. Controla todo. Desde la luz del teclado hasta la expulcion de la unidad cd-rom.

Teclas especiales -> Todas soportadas

Tarjeta lan Intel 1gb'ps: Modulo "e1000" del kernel

Todo lo demas, viene directamente soportado en el kernel. yo uso el ultimo kernel: 2.6.18.1 y todo funciona perfecto.

Incluso, hay una exelente comunidad de usuarios de linux en thinkpads: http://www.thinkwiki.org con informacion sobre todos los modelos de thinkpads y su funcionamiento en linux, Tambien tienen articulos de interes (Del tipo: "Como actualizar el bios de la thinkpad desde linux") y asi por el estilo.

Yo personalmente cuando esta thinkpad muera voy para otra thinkpad. Y si por X razon no puedo tener una, entonces que sea toshiba   :Wink: 

----------

## pacho2

 *artic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> El precio es muy competitivo ,pero no trae lectora de tarjetas,ni bluetooth,ni camara,ni sintonizador TDT,aun asi esta muy bien.
> 
> Otro aspecto molesto es pq narices te meten el dichoso xp home edition,no podrian dar opcion a descontarlo del precio y no instalartelo?????.
> ...

 

Es que yo no estaba comparando con los clónicos, obviamente éstos tienen un precio mucho más competitivo  :Smile: 

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## darkelphos

Yo tengo un Samsung x20 y esta todo soportado pero se queda corto para tus prestaciones. 512mb de ram y la bateria dura 3 horas. Pesa 2.3kg.

Mi hermano se ha comprado un asus 53j es un bixo mu gordo, pesa 2.8kg, ahora lleva un t7200, 2GB ram ddr2, 512mb nvidia 7300.

Ahora como acabo prefiero el samsung, ademas es precioso.

Un saludo.

----------

## g0su

Hola!

Gracias a todos por la colaboración mostrada!!!

Art lo decía por la web que comentabas, si buscando un poco y cogiendo cosas de todos lados te haces una idea, aunque la ultima vez que leí algo fue de este portátil y estaba todo soportado hasta que les dio por hacer unos pequeños cambios y el soporte se fue por la ventana jajaj. De todas formas, te agradezco la ayuda.

Como portatil me he enamorado de un sony pero vale un ojo de la cara: Core 2 duo 2.1GHZ, 2GB Ram, 120HD, Webcam, Bluetooth, Nvidia 7400Go, carcasa de carbono, 4.5horas(3 reales), 1.68KG, 13.3"... pero me piden en alemania 2500 euros por él y como que político no soy para tener tantos duros.

Si soy de valencia, pero me da lo mismo comprarlo en cualquier tienda española o alemana, de hecho este año estoy viviendo en alemania.

Por cierto el asus de mediamark esta TREMENDO. Me parece que ya he elegido jejej.

----------

## Ark del KAOS

 *g0su wrote:*   

> Como portatil me he enamorado de un sony pero vale un ojo de la cara: Core 2 duo 2.1GHZ, 2GB Ram, 120HD, Webcam, Bluetooth, Nvidia 7400Go, carcasa de carbono, 4.5horas(3 reales), 1.68KG, 13.3"... pero me piden en alemania 2500 euros por él y como que político no soy para tener tantos duros.

 Que jodío...te has enamorado del mismo que yo   :Wink: 

Yo me cago en los concejales que van por ahí regalando billetes de 500....¡¡¡TAN LEJOS DE MI CASA!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:  

----------

